# 2nd annual OGF Mogadore Perchin get together



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey everyone ! Last year was such a blast,lets do it again !!!!! We had a FREAK snowstorm come in last year, but we made the most of 14" of snow ! (WHAT A PULL OUT !) 

First off, Bassmastermjb has opened up a new tackelshop at the intersection of 43 and Rt 18 in Brimfield. I talked to the owner today and they have excitedly agreed to let us use the shop for our morning meeting spot. They also offered to supply coffee and doughnuts for OGF guys (and ladies). They are well stocked with pinman,line,propane,bait etc.etc. Bassmastermjb has taken care of alot of OGFers by providing great products at great prices for along time. Lets help him out and get the word out about the new store.

WestBranchJoe has come up with the idea of having an open invite to newbie ice fisherman. The idea was this. If you may have an open seat available in your shanty, let a guy tag along, show him the ropes. WBJ has even offered to bring an extra shanty. I thought it was a great idea ! So, if you can make it and have an open seat PM me, or if your a newbie and want to try this whole ice fishing thing out PM me and i'll cordinate it and pair guys up ! So newbies, if you want to use the latest gadgets and learn the ropes from some ice addicts drop me a PM.

WHEN Jan 8th 8 A.M.

WHERE Mark Bait and Tackle (at the intersection of 43 and 18 in Brimfield)
If you need directions call me 330-801-0484 (Mark)

If anybody has any more ideas, let the list begin.

Happy Fishin, Lovin Life


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

BTW icebucketjohn, can you bring that new shanty heater with you.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

lovin life said:


> BTW icebucketjohn, can you bring that new shanty heater with you.


i agree you on johns heater! but he can only bring it if i can use it for a lil while lol


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I think it's a great idea. I would love to meet some of you on the ice. In regards to the new heater... since all new items require that annoying "break-in" period, I will offer to take that burden off your hands!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Powerstrokin 
BrianSipe17 (open seat)
WestBranchJoe (extra shanty)
Lovin Life (open seat)

WHO'S NEXT !


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

lovin life said:


> Powerstrokin
> BrianSipe17 (open seat)
> WestBranchJoe (extra shanty)
> Lovin Life (open seat)
> ...


I won't have an open seat. Jigtwins would 100% be with me


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

sounds like fun. i am in unless work ruins it for me


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

lovin life said:


> Powerstrokin
> BrianSipe17 (open seat)
> WestBranchJoe (extra shanty)
> Lovin Life (open seat)
> ...


I have an open seat also!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

WestBranchJoe (extra shanty warming station for bucket fisherman)
Allwayzfishin
BrianSipe 17
Jigtwins
Lovin Life (open seat)

Whos next ?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Welp I got some bad news, I didn't look at my calender before I posted on here today. I am not going to be able to make it on the 8th. I am going down to Indian Lake that weekend... Sorry everyone, if I didn't already make the plans I'd be there in a heartbeat! You all will have a great time!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

No prob powerstrokin73. The winter is young and the nights are cold ! YEA !!!!!!!!!! It feels like the week before vacation !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Count me in! As of right now I don't have an open seat but if anything changes I'll post it up here. Been a long time since i fished Moggie so i'm looking forward to this!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweet ! Look forward to meeting you !


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I *should* be there unless something else big gets planned that weekend. 

Or Major Snow Storm hits again...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i have a killzone turret pop blind i could bring for additional shelter. i just need some ice anchors to hold it down. i can also bring the charcoal grill too. let me know if ya need anything else too.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Roll Call
--------------------------------------

WestBranchJoe (warming shanty)

Allwayzfishin (extra pop up blind)

BrianSipe17

Jigtwins

Saugeyesam

Daego Doug

Perchy101

Jigging Jim (open seat w extra rods/non smoker prefered)

Lovin Life (open seat w extra rods)

BILLONTHEHILL (WHERE YA AT BILL ??????)


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

sounds good to me,count me in.
i agree its a good idea to meet at marks and support our sponsors


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I am in - and have room in my Shanty for 1 Male or Female (Non-Smoker prefered). I will have 2 Rods with Reels for a Newbie to use - if needed.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome Jim!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope so!! Is Mogadore fishing this weekend? Where? And where does rt18 and rt 43 meet? Also...where are the access points for ice fishing at Mogadore..?......Thanks.......s.f.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

S.F. Moggie is definatly fishing this weekend. Location If you take Rt. 76 and get off at the 43 exit (Kent exit) and go opposite of Kent you will run into Mogadore in about 3 miles or so. You could take 43 down to 224 take a left ,go down just abit and turn left onto Congress Lake Rd. That will take you to what we call CLR which should be ready for sure by Sat. May even be ready now. You best right now to stick to CLR or Palm Rd. Better fishing at CLR I think. But both hold some fat gills. Take the CLR doggin with a grain of salt, their in there. If you need any more help, give me a call, it's my old stomping grounds.

Lovin Life 330-801-0484


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Its looking like you're gonna have a great turn out this year!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> I am in - and have room in my Shanty for 1 Male or Female (Non-Smoker prefered). I will have 2 Rods with Reels for a Newbie to use - if needed.


My open spot is filled. I am pleased to announce that OGF member "mrphish42" will be joining me at this get together.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

WestBranchJoe (Warming shanty available for bucket fishermen)

Allwazfishin (Extra pop up blind)

BrianSipe17

Jigtwins

Village Idiot

Saugeysam

Daego Doug

Fish2Win

Perchy101

Jigging Jim

MrPhish42

Steelhead Fever

Lovin Life (open seat)

Billonthehill 

Keep em coming guys !


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> S.F. Moggie is definatly fishing this weekend. Location If you take Rt. 76 and get off at the 43 exit (Kent exit) and go opposite of Kent you will run into Mogadore in about 3 miles or so. You could take 43 down to 224 take a left ,go down just abit and turn left onto Congress Lake Rd. That will take you to what we call CLR which should be ready for sure by Sat. May even be ready now. You best right now to stick to CLR or Palm Rd. Better fishing at CLR I think. But both hold some fat gills. Take the CLR doggin with a grain of salt, their in there. If you need any more help, give me a call, it's my old stomping grounds.
> 
> Lovin Life 330-801-0484


ok thanks for your help...if we ever go we will just go there...thanks again...you can put a "maybe" by my name lol..not sure yet....I hope so....


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

I was one of the crazy few that made it out for last years perch outing and had a blast. Hopefully no 14 to 18 inch snowfall the night before this time. That was a tuff drag.
You can count me in. Hopefully we will be able to explore a little more of the lake this time and find the perch schooled up.

Cant wait.

See you all there.

Greg


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

An FYI, the Anchor Inn on mogadore is again open for business. A good place to hop into for a quick bite to eat if needed or after fishing get together spot.

Lovin


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I should be able to make it count me in as well


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

If my buddy in columbus does not take my extra 2man clam guide, 2 of u guys or gals are welcome to use it.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

how about a special invite to Bassmastermjb after his usefull help in the morning maybe he could join us


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there, probably with Nick in tow. 

Looking forward to the get-together!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i would love to make this but sunday is the only day i am off. maybe i can talk to mark and figure out a day for an ice tournament out there


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Im here!!!!!!
Will be there with open seat and vex fired up, whoop whoop


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

count me in. gonna see if my bro is into it, hope so, he has the shanty, mine got destroyed in minnesota by 40- temps and high winds. anyhow are you talkin' about fishin' clr end for perch?


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

if someone has an extra spot in their shanty i'll reserve it . i'll supply the bait or whatever we can work out. i might have to get a couple rods and pin mins from mark. i havent fished hard water for a long time . 
thanks in advance


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i've never tried congress end for perch only gill's, however i've absollutly killed'em on the west end on top of old forge rd last time, we had the aquaview set up in the middle of the road bed looking east with large rock's lining the edge of the road (curb's) when a HUGE pack of perch came down from the east like a pack of wolves, and they were all jumbos, bigger than i've EVER caught from erie. we drilled hole's all along the road bed (gas auger) and followed them back and forth all day. and for the next couple of day's till warm weather put an end to the season gonna try it again soon will post results. good luck and be safe JON


----------

